# New To Archery. Bay Area, CA



## BillJC (Oct 26, 2009)

Just got into archery. I went to the local shop and shot everything they had. Mathews, Hoyt, PSE, Martin. I ended up getting a PSE Bowmadness MC. Great bow. So far I've shot about 100 arrows though it just getting the had of everything. Very easy shooting bow. Then I did a search and found this site and signed up. Great information here.

Bill


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*new*

Welcome to AT but most of all Welcome to ARCHERY


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Bill. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## psevic (Nov 23, 2009)

:welcomesign: TO AT


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: Welcome ! :darkbeer:


----------

